# VST Precision Filter Basket



## omega (Jan 5, 2011)

I am thinking of getting a VST basket for my Gaggia Classic and have a couple of questions:

1 ridge or ridgeless ?

2 Size I like 18g of coffee and the wife likes between 15 & 16g will the 18g basket cope with the difference ?

3 Best and cheepest place to get one ?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Ridged or ridgeless comes down to personal preference.

They're designed to cater for weight +/- 1g


----------



## omega (Jan 5, 2011)

Thx Glenn do i need a 58.35 tamper or could I use my 58mm one ?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

A 58mm will work. As long as you form a good seal you'll be fine. Doubt the Classic is that fussy...


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

I have both the 15g and 18g (17g LM) VST baskets and I much prefer the 15g ridged one.

Not completely sure why but it just seems easier to deal with. Another thing is that I find it more acceptable wasting 14g of coffee than 16-17g when dialing in shots.

Sounds stupid but the 18g basket gets very little use (I could be persuaded to part with it).


----------



## omega (Jan 5, 2011)

Hi what would be needed for you to be persuaded to part with it ?


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Probably £17 (that includes postage) but let me have a play with it tomorrow just to be sure I want to part with it.


----------



## mookielagoo (Dec 12, 2012)

Just a daft question but what are the advantages of using a VST basket? are they worth it? (The 15g would be my preferred one as that's my preferred dosage) cheers...Mark


----------



## Dave.wilton (Dec 24, 2012)

Good article here

http://coffeegeek.com/opinions/markprince/04-29-2011


----------



## omega (Jan 5, 2011)

Hi fatboyslim sounds good to me if you want to part with it.


----------



## alemarengo (Jan 2, 2013)

fatboyslim, where did you buy it? Online? If so, which one? I need to know where to purchase them online and if they ship to Italy.

Thanks!


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

I bought mine from madebyknock, check the bottom of the page.



> europe / rest of the world postage is at cost - please contact here for details


Send him an email @ [email protected]

The LM baskets he sells are the same as VST but with different branding.


----------

